# Erotic Adventures in Southeast Asia



## Jay Walken (Feb 7, 2013)

A Western visitor finds love, adventure, and laughter in Southeast Asia, and learns the lesson that when love exists, only a few words are required: to be specific--12 words. Sizzling Literotica. Interracial, international sex.

The women are the stars of this book: demanding, yet tender; they celebrate sex, demand it, and are grateful for it, for each moment of life.

Three erotic short books (erotica from a male heterosexual viewpoint) are included in this bundle: Milk and [kitten] in Indonesia (one of my bestselling books on Apple), Erotic Adventure in Thailand (also does very well), and the very human (and full of longing and lust, like sections of Henry Miller) "The Reluctant Virgin of Jakarta."


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Kathryn E. Kun (Dec 10, 2012)

Great cover. Good luck with your books.
xxx
Kat


----------



## Jay Walken (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks, Kathryn. I've been tardy about this thread.

The book has stories from Indonesia and Thailand, and it saves you money over buying the three books individually. For those who also like to learn some local details from their erotica--it is also a window into Southeast Asian society.


----------



## Jay Walken (Feb 7, 2013)

Hello after a long time. This 4-story bundle contains two of my best stories. Intense, passionate, tender.


----------



## Jay Walken (Feb 7, 2013)

Funny, human, full of character.


----------



## Jay Walken (Feb 7, 2013)

Juicy, sexy, true, full of character, a brief glimpse of Indonesia and Thailand.


----------



## Jay Walken (Feb 7, 2013)

My three best stories compiled into a single bundle. An erotic journey into a charming world.


----------



## Jay Walken (Feb 7, 2013)

A quest for love, intimacy, and humanity in Thailand and Indonesia..


----------



## Jay Walken (Feb 7, 2013)

Four stories with a lot of character and some local color. Erotica with humor and humanity.


----------



## Jay Walken (Feb 7, 2013)

Demanding and yet, at the same time, unbelievably tender women who celebrate sex . . . and are grateful for it.


----------



## FranceBarnaby (Feb 10, 2013)

I have to admit that's a great looking cover. Good luck!


----------



## Jay Walken (Feb 7, 2013)

Now on most platforms for $3.99.


----------



## Jay Walken (Feb 7, 2013)

Reduced briefly to 2.99 on Kindle.


----------



## Jay Walken (Feb 7, 2013)

A 4-story, three-book collection rich with character, humor, humanity.


----------



## Jay Walken (Feb 7, 2013)

Sexy, lively, endearing characters, hot stories.


----------



## Jay Walken (Feb 7, 2013)

Love in 12 words . . . love the concept. It's my favorite story among the four!


----------



## Jay Walken (Feb 7, 2013)

Unusual collection, sexy, literary, humorous.


----------



## Jay Walken (Feb 7, 2013)

Bumping. Sex, humor, humanity, cultural richness.


----------



## Jay Walken (Feb 7, 2013)

And now, there is also a Book 2: a second book in the series.


----------



## Jay Walken (Feb 7, 2013)

Now on Google Play bookstore, along with all my other books!

Hooray for Google Play!


----------



## Jay Walken (Feb 7, 2013)

Still one of my best books--sexy, funny, and very human.


----------



## Jay Walken (Feb 7, 2013)

Yes, the women are the stars of this book: demanding sex, and getting it. Touching, at times funny, atmospheric.


----------



## Jay Walken (Feb 7, 2013)

Just in case there are still any people interested in milder male versions of "Fifty Shades of Grey." But with some humor and character added.


----------

